# Have you ever.....



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

.......had a dog that lived to be 12? Sarge our German Shepherd turns twelve on April 15(tuesday!!) Its hard to believe, seems like just yesterday he was a puppy, he still acts like a puppy of course, he hasnt' slowed down at all.




























Enjoy!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

How sweet. Our Golden made it to 15 - she finally just got tired. She was great and she started getting tired around 13 then we got 2 new puppies and she turned back into a big puppy for 2 more years before she lost most of her sight and hearing - but was a doll baby...she had 26 puppies in 2 litters and was an outside dog. She's a part of this farm that will never leave.
It really does good to my heart to see 12 year old dogs that are taken care of, in good shape and loved as much as your baby...
He looks wonderful - send him big hugs from KY.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Our old GSD lived to be 13, but past that and she would have begun to suffer, as she contracted sarcoma and had begun to fail.

That said, our current GSD, a 3year old, looks great and I think she will live longer, as she has no signs of hip dysplasia like Lobo did.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

He is sure handsome! I would never have guessed that he's 12, he looks good!

I walk a dog three days a week who is 16. Roxie is one of the most active dogs I walk. We take the dogs for an hour off leash on a path in the woods, and she goes sprinting around and is always out front. A few months ago she had a stroke, and was off walking for 2 weeks. They almost put her to sleep, but talk about a fighter, she bounced right back. Her head tilted to one side and she walked into things for a little while and fell over a bit, but now you'd never know!

Here she is last winter on a walk

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221 ... G_0555.jpg


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awww.... we have a GSD. 
We had a Collie that lived to be 13. Now we have a Collie that is 12.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

our German shepherd/lab Dutch is 12 or 14 years old (when we got him he was 3 or 5 they said) and he is still going strong and is more lively then ever. Last year he learned how to climb the fence ---- hence our new fencing so he will stay in the yard! Crazy old dog - who says you can't teach them new tricks!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so happy that you've had these 12 wonderful years together.

My Newfoundland is 9, my German Shepherd mix is 11 and one of my Poms is 11. I have actually started crying (I'm such a softie) already when just thinking about losing my friends in the next few years.

We got two new puppies this last year to 'replace' the two older, big dogs. They are our livestock and kitty protection. We've also had a Cougar near here on rare occasions so we want to always have a couple of big dogs around. Since it takes a big dog puppy about two years to mature we figured now was a good time to bring home the puppies. Plus, it does help keep the older dogs younger as they play with the two new pups.

It is so hard to say goodbye to these wonderful furry friends... I'm hoping for a few more years with my older dudes.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome guy!! He sure dosen't look 12.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hehe, yep my dog's still kickin' at 17!!! We sure are surprised! Your dog is beautiful, I love GSD's.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My dog is 12 now also. He is a real hard headed dog. He was chasing another dog one day and he ran right into a truck with a running board. He hit it so hard that he put a big dent in the running board. We thought he was dead, but he got up and walked home to us. We took him to the vet and several hundred $$ later, he came home, BUT he has brain damage, and the left side of hi head is all sunk in because it was crushed. He is not doings the best because he is starting to have seizers. 
I just wanted to say that if my dog is 12 and has all that going on, your dog a 12 looks great. My sister has raised German Shepard's and she says that 12 - 15 is getting old for them, IF they do not have the hip displasia (sp) thing going on. I think you dog looks great, I would not of guesses he was 12. She looks great.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We had a Golden Retriever (hubby's dog) that lived to 13. Our Giant Schnauzer lived to be 13. Our Mini Schnauzer, Oscar, is 11. So, we're starting to get a little nervous. But, he's looking good and going strong (except for a little cateracts). Just sired a litter of 8!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarge is a he :wink:

Wow!! Everybody has pretty old dogs  Glad to here everybody's is still pushin' on 

Thanks for the compliments, he's the king of the house


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

arty: Happy birthday Sarge :birthday:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lol thanks, I'll give him a hug and a kiss for y'all


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He doesn't look his age at all! Handsome boy too! I have a 13 year 8 month old cocker spaniel and at times his body shows his age...the way he moves. The oldest dog I ever had was a pekingnese/ pomeranian mix I got when I was 9 years old....We had him for 20years. My mom had a retired police GSD that was 17 when she decided to go. They live such long happy lives when they know they are well loved!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's my 17 year old mutt, Yoda!










We've had him since I was a year old. :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! He looks really good for 17


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! That's actually what the vet said too!


----------

